# SS 27.12.14 - Stravinsky Symphony in C



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Igor Fyodorovich Stravinsky (1882-1971)

Symphony in C

1. Moderato alla breve
2. Larghetto concertante
3. Allegretto
4. Largo; Tempo giusto, alla breve

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will listen Igor from the box above.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't find a recorieng by Boulez of this piece!!!!!! He recorded for DG the Symphony in 3 movements though, which I prefer, but here's both done by Robert Craft.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

One of my favorite symphonies. My favorite recording is the composer's own, but this time I'll play Rattle. I bought this recording some time ago and have rarely played it--this weekend may determine whether I keep it!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

NBC Symphony Orchestra u. Leopold Stokowski

Stokowski owns this symphony! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm going with Charles Dutoit leading L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn...I knew this would happen someday... 

I have virtually all of Stravinsky's orchestral works from the Firebird onwards apart from THIS! I have no idea why this particular work continues to slip through the net, unless it's the prospect of buying a recording which contains work(s) I already have - I do try to avoid duplication as a rule. 

I have listened to it a couple of times on youtube in the past and now I am going to be doing that again in order to bring myself up to speed with the thread.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't listened to this symphony in a long long while. Looking for it may take days!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 59637
> 
> 
> One of my favorite symphonies. My favorite recording is the composer's own, but this time I'll play Rattle. I bought this recording some time ago and have rarely played it--this weekend may determine whether I keep it!


Selected the same myself from Spotify
I have only heard this briefly before so looking forward to listening


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Stravinsky conducting his own work.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Same recording as D Smith above. I like Symphonyof Psalms better, but all three are good.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't know if I've listened to any Stravinski yet. Now I know the first thing I'll be listening to tonight.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Davis/LSO

I'm glad this one came up, as I've recently been wanting to revisit Stravinsky.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


Craft for me too.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Mika. I tried to get online yesterday to post this but I just kept getting "server busy". I didn't get a chance again until like 2am and by then I was beat.

Anyway, I'm listening to this one:
View attachment 59661

Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Stravinsky
Symphony in C, for orchestra in C major
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan [DG, 1988]

I have also gone with Herbert of Karajan, on Spotify


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going to try and join the Saturday Symphony listenings during the upcoming year. And even though the new year is not yet here I decided to join this one because I love this symphony. I'm listening to this version, which to my ears is superior to the Bernstein, and generally I would choose Bernstein above any others.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Stravinsky*: Symphony in C, w. CBC SO/Stravinsky (rec. Massey Hall, Toronto, 1962).


----------

